# The worst game ending ever?



## Armadillo-002 (Feb 26, 2008)

Have you ever played a game where you spent hours after hours to complete the game but only to find the ending a BIG disappointment, or to find the ending is a really bad joke or just makes you laugh because it's that bad. 

Mine has to be The Matrix: the path of Neo, what a joke lol


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2008)

One game come to mind for me, but in general a poor ending often follows average storytelling in-game anyway,

1) Kights of the Old Republic 2 - the story throught this game was poor, very poor. The only thing that kept me hooked was the chron character who was well played throught the game. The rest was horrific -- as for the ending, well it was rushed and destroyed the game for me -- end scene has you being saved by your space ship as the planet blows up -- but not a moment earlier your ship was crashed and half of it was missing in a cliff - yet in the ending the ship is perfectly fine! 
a horrid things to do to a game that could have been so much more!


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 26, 2008)

NWN2 - "Rocks fall, everyone dies"


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 26, 2008)

A lot of old games never realy had endings apart from a Well Done static screen.

Developers always think it is a small percentage who actually finish their games so concentrate on the beginning of the game.

KoTOR 2 is a classic example of a developer running out of time/money and rushing the ending.

Still Life was another one. They run out of money and rushed an ending where you don't fins out the identity of the killer you were chasing (Which sucked)

My all time favourite bad ending was on an Amstrad CPC game Gryzor (Contra) which after hours of running and gunning you kill the bad guy and it says "Well Done, However the planet blew up .. You are dead" or words to that effect. Speed Run with ending YouTube - [Amstrad Cpc] Gryzor Longplay


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2008)

Joel007 said:


> NWN2 - "Rocks fall, everyone dies"


 
hahaha - that's worse the NWN - and they really messed up the start of that game! (4 things go missing, your quest is to find them and there are only 4 different sections of hte city to search -- hint hint!)


----------



## The Ace (Feb 26, 2008)

Adventure Pinball- Forgotten Island, the Guardian Statue pontificates for ages.  Mind you, it could be worse.  You could be offered Princess Ooga's (3 dockers welded together) hand in marriage.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 26, 2008)

Unreal Tournament 2003 and 3. 2003 was just a poor version of 2004 and the ending was pathetic, having to kill a man who is just as easy as everyone else. 3 was just very poor overall and again the final opponent was too easy


----------

